# Kaguya vs Toriko 8 kings (Gaunlet)



## uchihakil (Mar 3, 2018)

Battle location: juubito vs shinobi alliance

Battle condition: Kaguya has BZ under her arm, and she gets all her chakra refurbished after each fight. 

In character

speed equalised

so i just finished toriko (manga) and was wondering what yall think regarding the position of naruto characters in toriko (or rather kaguya to be specific) can she clear the 8 kings?? 

1. Crow king Emperor crow
2. Monkey king Bambina
3. Horse Monarch Heracles
4. Snake king Mother Snake
5. Deer king Sky Deer
6. Wolf king Guinness
7. Dragon king Derous
8. Whale king Moon

The gaunlet is based on their capture levels, does she clear.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 3, 2018)

They all stomp her regardless of speed being equal.


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 3, 2018)

Anyone one of them could solo the HST


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 3, 2018)

They all scale to jirou, they all are are relativistic to LS which is faster than anything in HST.

Anyone of them could single handedly trash the HST.


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 3, 2018)

Mother Snake is outright stated to be FTL by the narrator iirc


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 3, 2018)

I don't see how Kaguya could defeat anyone from the High tiers of Toriko tbh, they will all eat her.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ysmir01 said:


> I don't see how Kaguya could defeat anyone from the High tiers of Toriko tbh, they will all eat her.



we don't either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 3, 2018)

For the ones saying they are FTL, yess i know thats why i equalised speed. Aren't the 8 kings like large planet level??? With speed being equal can't kaguya land one of her hax and win with it? like just bfr any of them, she doesn't have to have large planet attack potency thanks to her hax to win.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 3, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> For the ones saying they are FTL, yess i know thats why i equalised speed. Aren't the 8 kings like large planet level??? With speed being equal can't kaguya land one of her hax and win with it? like just bfr any of them, she doesn't have to have large planet attack potency thanks to her hax to win.



IIRC, Planet level is VERY VERY casual for the 8 kings, while for Kaguya it is her absolute max technique (the giant truth ball thing). And the kings have some hax of their own too.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 3, 2018)

Ysmir01 said:


> IIRC, Planet level is VERY VERY casual for the 8 kings, while for Kaguya it is her absolute max technique (the giant truth ball thing). And the kings have some hax of their own too.




Casual or not, if she lands her hax she still wins doesn't she?? And their hax aint really threatening kaguya, if they are lets hear them.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 3, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Casual or not, if she lands her hax she still wins doesn't she?? And their hax aint really threatening kaguya, if they are lets hear them.



nope back channel fucks with bfr... it allows themselves to travel back to the fighting field.

 8 King should have mind fuck resistance but if they don't Kaguya's only chance is IT.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 3, 2018)

They individualy managed to hang with and injure Neocia pre-perfect form

That alone gives them FTL-speed and Large Planet-lvl+++ stats


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 3, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> nope back channel fucks with bfr... it allows themselves to travel back to the fighting field.
> 
> 8 King should have mind fuck resistance but if they don't Kaguya's only chance is IT.



Can they all use back channel?? Only the deer king was shown to have it so that just means one of the eight kings can't be bfr'ed. And yes IT should work just fine cuz they dont really have TP resistance. All the other forms of hax they got gets countered handily by kaguya.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 3, 2018)

-Soul Fuckery (Guinness Search)
-Mind Fuckery (Shadow of Death) and Poison manipulation(King Crow. The piece of Neo that landed on it's territory had to grow wings because it was stated that: "Those that entered this thing's shadow, cease thinking and slowly die" (and Kaguya isn't know for her strong psych, after all), and he can create a poison watersprout with a flap of his wings)
-Enbu (Bambina)
-Moon can create gravitational force to such extent that it forced ANOTHER to surpass Lightspeed in order to escape and inside of his stomach, there is another another dimension (basically, he is the BFR champion on this fight).
-Sky deer has time manipulation, being able to affect even a being like Neo-Acacio, and all the monsters on his back too, as they are part of it (like weapons, you could say), and each one is over 1k on the capture rate IIRC.
-Derous beam, one of the strongest attacks on all of Toriko.

And this is without counting their regeneration and gourmet cells powers.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 3, 2018)

Also, taking into account that all three of Acacia's disciples can take destroy Toriko's earth easily

*Spoiler*: __ 



, 


and i wouldn't put  the 8 kings that much weaker than them, atleast strong enough to blow the planet (if not, they couldn't have given absolutely any fight to NEO, which they did at first, a NEO that had killed Jiro i might add.

And then we have to remember that Toriko's planet (which is bigger than normal earth, and unless stated otherwise, i will assume that Naruto's earth, mostly because i can't remember any statement about it's size) it was prepared by gourmet cells, AND a supernova explosion has been stated to be nothing to a planet prepared by gourmet cells exploding. Sooo...


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 3, 2018)

Ysmir01 said:


> -Soul Fuckery (Guinness Search)
> -Mind Fuckery (Shadow of Death) and Poison manipulation(King Crow. The piece of Neo that landed on it's territory had to grow wings because it was stated that: "Those that entered this thing's shadow, cease thinking and slowly die" (and Kaguya isn't know for her strong psych, after all), and he can create a poison watersprout with a flap of his wings)
> -Enbu (Bambina)
> -Moon can create gravitational force to such extent that it forced ANOTHER to surpass Lightspeed in order to escape and inside of his stomach, there is another another dimension (basically, he is the BFR champion on this fight).
> ...




> Deer king age manipulation gets countered by immortality, kaguya can't age so aging her is meaningless.

> Moons stomach gets countered by s/t portal, kaguya teleports out of it.

> Crow kings shadow gets countered by flight (as she doesn't need wings like the piece of neo) and again what will his poison to to an immortal??


> Horse king soul fuckery? I dont remember anything like that from heracles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 3, 2018)

Ysmir01 said:


> Also, taking into account that all three of Acacia's disciples can take destroy Toriko's earth easily
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Pretty sure the 3 disciples will destroy the 8 kings individually, jirou is the weakest and he can oneshot any of them with knocking. And the other two oneshot with moinority world/hungry space/food luck mid diff at most.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 3, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> > Deer king age manipulation gets countered by immortality, kaguya can't age so aging her is meaningless.
> 
> > Moons stomach gets countered by s/t portal, kaguya teleports out of it.
> 
> ...



I give to you the deer king and Moon's, as i too believe that those specific ones wouldn't help much in this fight, i was just naming them. There are many types of poison, not just killing ones, but crippling ones too, and IIRC Crow>>>Coco, sooo, while Kaguya wouldn't die from that (maybe, as her immortality is age based, not true immortality IIRC, so she can be killed, it's just a pain to do so with her regen (which the kings also have too)), she would dessire to be dead after she has 600+ types of poison hurting her and making her live a living hell.

And horse king? TF? I was talking about Guinnes, the wolf king. Guinnes search, is when he smells and takes the soul of the enemy.

And even then...while she may counter those hax, she doesn't have a counter to the great difference in stats between them. A good hit from any of the 8 kings and she's done for.
And taking into account that she is a shitty fighter to begin with (in skills, not in power), she is going to take more than one hit for sure.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 3, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Pretty sure the 3 disciples will destroy the 8 kings individually, jirou is the weakest and he can oneshot any of them with knocking. And the other two oneshot with moinority world/hungry space/food luck mid diff at most.



While it is true that i put the 3 disciples above the 8 kings (atleast against the weaker ones), the difference ain't that big. If not, then they wouldn't have done shit to Neo Acacia, an stronger one than the one that killed 100% Jiro to boot, and they sure as hell did. They lost, but it wasn't a stomp.  (Ichiryuu and Midora are another thing, as they are on a level of their own).


----------



## Alita (Mar 3, 2018)

With speed equal kaguya should have a good shot at beating at least the weaker 8 kings. What's stopping her from BFRing bamina with a thought? All of the kings should be susceptible to that with the acceptation of whale king since he is probably too big for her to BFR. All of the kings are also definitely susceptible to IT which is mind rape on a planetary scale which last I checked no toriko character has resistance to. Her all killing ash bones turn whatever they touch to ash which can definitely work on the kings too.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 3, 2018)

Ysmir01 said:


> I give to you the deer king and Moon's, as i too believe that those specific ones wouldn't help much in this fight, i was just naming them. There are many types of poison, not just killing ones, but crippling ones too, and IIRC Crow>>>Coco, sooo, while Kaguya wouldn't die from that (maybe, as her immortality is age based, not true immortality IIRC, so she can be killed, it's just a pain to do so with her regen (which the kings also have too)), she would dessire to be dead after she has 600+ types of poison hurting her and making her live a living hell.
> 
> And horse king? TF? I was talking about Guinnes, the wolf king. Guinnes search, is when he smells and takes the soul of the enemy.
> 
> ...



She has true immortality, as in she can't die via attack unless sealed thus the whole sun and moon seal to seal her. and considering they are not the only characters with hax, whats stopping her from bfring any of them?? Or using IT?? or using her ash bone which bypasses dura?? 

She has hax of her own that'll work just fine, she doesn't need to have the scale of attack they do. And with speed being equalised she can track their speed just fine with the rinnesharingan and react to avoid getting damaged by heavy attacks.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 3, 2018)

Ysmir01 said:


> While it is true that i put the 3 disciples above the 8 kings (atleast against the weaker ones), the difference ain't that big. If not, then they wouldn't have done shit to Neo Acacia, an stronger one than the one that killed 100% Jiro to boot, and they sure as hell did. They lost, but it wasn't a stomp.  (Ichiryuu and Midora are another thing, as they are on a level of their own).



Thats because Neo acacia had a way around jirou's knocking unlike the 8 kings.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 3, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> With speed equal kaguya should have a good shot at beating at least the weaker 8 kings. What's stopping her from BFRing bamina with a thought? All of the kings should be susceptible to that with the acceptation of whale king since he is probably too big for her to BFR. All of the kings are also definitely susceptible to IT which is mind rape on a planetary scale which last I checked no toriko character has resistance to. Her all killing ash bones turn whatever they touch to ash which can definitely work on the kings too.


Bambina's balls solo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 3, 2018)

As @shade0180 said her only remote chance at winning is IT and even then chances are she gets reduced to mulch before it activates.


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 3, 2018)

Why do people who know nothing about Toriko insist on acting like they do?


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 3, 2018)

God's mere existence functioned as a pseudo IT which affected far more people the IT did. Didn't affect the top tiers

So what is kaguya actually going to do.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 3, 2018)

Just going to point out that's not how IT works.

also the creature in that scene is going there due to their appetite not due to hypnosis. God literally heightened their appetite that they lose control of themselves.

kaaant lying and changing the truth once again.



Kaaant said:


> Why do people who know nothing about Toriko insist on acting like they do?



Because funny as it is, I know more than you when it comes to Toriko



shade0180 said:


> 8 King should have mind fuck resistance but if they don't Kaguya's only chance is IT.



Also about my post. I said IT would work if they didn't have mind fuck resistance, which they do from what I recall.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 3, 2018)

Onewhosbeenaround said:


> As @shade0180 said her only remote chance at winning is IT and even then chances are she gets reduced to mulch before it activates.




Bfr and ash bone are all ways for her to win, and she can pretty much use IT without the moon by using her byakugan as per what the db said on how she used it before there was the moon. So it'll act like normal genjutsu.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 3, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> ash bone are all ways for her to win


ash bone is nlf. she need to damage something equal to what it already destroyed and all the 8 king are higher than what she has hit before, with it.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 3, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> God's mere existence functioned as a pseudo IT which affected far more people the IT did. Didn't affect the top tiers
> 
> So what is kaguya actually going to do.



How was his existence in any way anything like IT??? Because he drew other beasts to him?? So that makes the technique somehow IT ish?? And you claim you know your shit. Emperor ring just serves as gravity which sorta drew the beasts, Nothing more, kts nothing like IT so no they still have no tp resistance, the only attack they have close to tp is intimidation, upon which is nowhere near something like 3 tomoe genjutsu (Adult naruto used kurama and intimidated shin) that doesn't make him immune to IT does it


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 4, 2018)

Really Kaguya becomes another snack for Mother Snake



Alita54 said:


> With speed equal kaguya should have a good shot at beating at least the weaker 8 kings. What's stopping her from BFRing bamina with a thought? All of the kings should be susceptible to that with the acceptation of whale king since he is probably too big for her to BFR. All of the kings are also definitely susceptible to IT which is mind rape on a planetary scale which last I checked no toriko character has resistance to. Her all killing ash bones turn whatever they touch to ash which can definitely work on the kings too.


Maybe because even a fingerflick from Bambina could prolly punt her head off the planet?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 4, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Emperor ring




emperor ring is different shit altogether.

 it is a phenomenon that happens when 2 or more king are at the same place, it basically serve as a warning sign that if you go to that place then you are as good as dead.

Basically what transpired in that scene is

-> God ability to excite every appetite in the planet = Hence them rushing toward him.
-> Multiple character on the same level as 8 king existing at that place = Hence the emperor ring, which normally will make any beast run away from the location.

The beast rushing toward the location and The emperor ring appearing is use to compliment each other to represent a contrasts of what is the norm for the beast to do when the event happen while GOD is on the field..


Gordo solos said:


> Really Kaguya becomes another snack for Mother Snake
> 
> 
> Maybe because even a fingerflick from Bambina could prolly punt her head off the planet?


It will.

  Kaguya should be able to regrow a head though, obito can do it as a juubi jin, heck madara got his whole upper body back after the kaguya fight. Not that it matters.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 4, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> Really Kaguya becomes another snack for Mother Snake
> 
> 
> Maybe because even a fingerflick from Bambina could prolly punt her head off the planet?




Mother snake swallowing kaguya is the biggest mistake she'll make, kaguya just expands her TSB inside mother snake, or shoot multiple ash bones within mother snake and make her rot to death. 

What has bambina's finger flick do to suggest he can blow kaguya's head off again?? Nothing, even his tail swipe is gonna be casually regenerated from and he gets dumped in lava/acid dimension (he can't fly so he's fucked).


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 4, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> emperor ring is different shit altogether.
> 
> it is a phenomenon that happens when 2 or more king are at the same place, it basically serve as a warning sign that if you go to that place then you are as good as dead.
> 
> ...



Aiit thanks for the correction.

But you'll agree with me that exciting creatures of the the planet is not a TP based attack, every creature just wants a piece of god (that has to do with torikoverse and flavour of god himself to the creatures, or rather it was god affecting their appetites which has nothing to do with TP).


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 4, 2018)

Im pretty sure if mother snake ate kaguya and did the thing she did to Neo, Kaguya would probably get instantly digested


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 4, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> Im pretty sure if mother snake ate kaguya and did the thing she did to Neo, Kaguya would probably get instantly digested




She can always teleport out if she's at risk, mother snake had to focus all the food digesting acid in one spot in her 22,000km body. She gets hit with ash bone faster than the digestive enzyme gets to her.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 4, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> She can always teleport out if she's at risk, mother snake had to focus all the food digesting acid in one spot in her 22,000km body. She gets hit with ash bone faster than the digestive enzyme gets to her.


Considering that she did it fast enough for it to actually effect neo, and I'm pretty sure Kaguya cannot react faster than neo can and isnt as durable as neo, shes not going to be able to get an ash bone off


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 4, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> But you'll agree with me that exciting creatures of the the planet is not a TP based attack, every creature just wants a piece of god (that has to do with torikoverse and flavour of god himself to the creatures, or rather it was god affecting their appetites which has nothing to do with TP).



Obviously that's not the same as IT.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 4, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> Considering that she did it fast enough for it to actually effect neo, and I'm pretty sure Kaguya cannot react faster than neo can and isnt as durable as neo, shes not going to be able to get an ash bone off



But she can change dimensions instantaneously though if threatened like she did in canon.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 4, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> But she can change dimensions instantaneously though if threatened like she did in canon.


instantaneous is a really broad term when it comes to speed.

instanstaneous for LS is different to someone who is MHS.

Instantaneous for MHS is different to someone who is HS.

instantaneous for HS is different to someone who is Supersonic

and instantaneous for supersonic is different for someone who is operating at normal speed.

Kaguya could be instantaneous to anyone on the same speed as her but if some LS dude appears in front of her she would be more or less 100 times slower, so her instantaneous could take as long as 100 tick of time for the LS dude and would have enough time to kill her in between those 100 tick of time she can't move until she process a thought.

Kaguya is Mach 8k, relativistic starts at mach 9k, 1% of LS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 4, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> instantaneous is a really broad term when it comes to speed.
> 
> instanstaneous for LS is different to someone who is MHS.
> 
> ...



Speed is equalised though


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 4, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Speed is equalised though



right I keep forgetting that.

 then her porting is as instantaneous as it should be for someone with equal speed to her.


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 4, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> God literally heightened their appetite that they lose control of themselves.



This is hilarious because you actually don't know how emperor rings even work.

And what you're saying god did is no different to mental suggestion when it was strong enough to overwhelm the deterrence effect of the emperor ring.



shade0180 said:


> Because funny as it is, I know more than you when it comes to Toriko





You know nothing. As has been demonstrated countless times.



uchihakil said:


> How was his existence in any way anything like IT??? Because he drew other beasts to him?? So that makes the technique somehow IT ish?? And you claim you know your shit. Emperor ring just serves as gravity which sorta drew the beasts, Nothing more, kts nothing like IT so no they still have no tp resistance, the only attack they have close to tp is intimidation, upon which is nowhere near something like 3 tomoe genjutsu (Adult naruto used kurama and intimidated shin) that doesn't make him immune to IT does it



Someone else who knows nothing about Toriko. How fun

Because it's a planetary affecting ability which affected every living organism and compelled them to walk to their deaths.

I saying it was similar.


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 4, 2018)

"It's as if they've been possessed, being summoned by some magic"

It's as if shade has no idea what he's talking about

God is able to overwhelm the properties of its own emperor ring when weaker ones do this



IT Isn't doing shit when even Tengu Brunch can resist its pull.



uchihakil said:


> Aiit thanks for the correction.
> 
> But you'll agree with me that exciting creatures of the the planet is not a TP based attack, every creature just wants a piece of god (that has to do with torikoverse and flavour of god himself to the creatures, or rather it was god affecting their appetites which has nothing to do with TP).



How does this have nothing to do with TP when it's mentally overriding their sense of self preservation on multiple levels in the face of even an emperor ring?


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 4, 2018)

Why am I still seeing you retards claim Toriko is only relativistic holy shit


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 4, 2018)

you practically posted what I just said.

 Kaaant proving me right and proving himself to be a fraud.

Seriously its funny because your negative reaction toward my post when I'm supporting your favorite series is showing how much you don't know about your favorite series.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 4, 2018)

@Kaaant dude really?? its clearly stated that they all wanted to eat god and they couldn't control their appetites not like god himself hypnotised them into coming to him, they just wanted a piece of him, and the emperor ring that formed was due to the meeting of strong beasts, which also has nothing to do with TP.


----------



## rickthenick (Mar 4, 2018)

I've never watched or read Toriko before and only know of it from internet debates but from what I've seen aren't these guys like end of dbz/herald level? If so then any of them can solo the HST with ease.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 4, 2018)

Kings?
Heracles Footprint and Mother Tornadoes solo HST.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 4, 2018)

This thread


----------



## Alita (Mar 4, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> ash bone is nlf. she need to damage something equal to what it already destroyed and all the 8 king are higher than what she has hit before, with it.



Why would ash bone be a nlf? We don't apply nlf to hax.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 4, 2018)

Kaguya gets her ass beat by each and every single one. Who the fuck is arguing she has a chance for this thread to not have been auto-locked?


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 4, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Why would ash bone be a nlf? We don't apply nlf to hax.


Then Kaguya gets heart attack from their capture level.

First show that she can survive Heracles Footprint, or Mother Tornado.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 4, 2018)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Kaguya gets her ass beat by each and every single one. Who the fuck is arguing she has a chance for this thread to not have been auto-locked?


Shut up, Freddie


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 4, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> using her ash bone which bypasses dura??


It really doesnt.
At worst bypass regen
It needs to pierce you in order to dissolve you


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 4, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> It really doesnt.
> At worst bypass regen
> It needs to pierce you in order to dissolve you




But then again, it rots away anything upon contact, thats why there was no use raising a defence against it.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 4, 2018)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Kaguya gets her ass beat by each and every single one. Who the fuck is arguing she has a chance for this thread to not have been auto-locked?




They get bfr'ed and dropped in another dimension, or she genjutsu's them. I've already established how their hax is not affecting her so it all comes down to physical strength which they do outclass, but with speed equal and her hax pretty instantaneous, she can win despite having lower physical stats. 


If you think otherwise then make a case for them instead of claiming they only beat her because they have higher stats, thats not always the case and they were restricted so its not just your normal ftl eight kings (which will stomp).


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 4, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> But then again, it rots away anything upon contact, thats why there was no use raising a defence against it.


Except corrosion is not a hax unless it has special properties to it like barrangan having time speed added to respira or Hendrickson cucking regen/resistances. 

That bone move is just really potent corrosion and at best can fuck with regen if we assume nardo couldn't do anything against it.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 5, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Except corrosion is not a hax unless it has special properties to it like barrangan having time speed added to respira or Hendrickson cucking regen/resistances.
> 
> That bone move is just really potent corrosion and at best can fuck with regen if we assume nardo couldn't do anything against it.



It does have special properties which is it can bypass defence (due to it actually rotting anything upon contact on panel) as well as negate regeneration.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 5, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> It does have special properties which is it can bypass defence (due to it actually rotting anything upon contact on panel) as well as negate regeneration.


That's the same as any corrosive attack. You keep failing to understand the concept of nlf. Corrosion still has to follow energy laws, and thus will only work on things of its general level.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 5, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> That's the same as any corrosive attack. You keep failing to understand the concept of nlf. Corrosion still has to follow energy laws, and thus will only work on things of its general level.




Even then she still has TSB assuming the ash bone doesn't work.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 5, 2018)

Wouldnt Horse King just snort in her general direction and wipe her body out completely?

Hell im pretty sure we had a thread where Horse King inhaling solos the verse. so whats all this then


----------



## Alita (Mar 5, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> It really doesnt.
> At worst bypass regen
> It needs to pierce you in order to dissolve you



I'm pretty confident it was mentioned the bones only had to touch you for the effect to work. 



FrozenFeathers said:


> Then Kaguya gets heart attack from their capture level.
> 
> First show that she can survive* Heracles Footprint, or Mother Tornado*.



Been awhile since I read toriko. Remind me again what the bolded do?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 5, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Shut up, Freddie



Go swallow a sword


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 5, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> I'm pretty confident it was mentioned the bones only had to touch you for the effect to work.Been awhile since I read toriko. Remind me again what the bolded do?


Footprint give continent+ people heart attack.
Mother Tornado are moon level LS tornadoes.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 5, 2018)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Footprint give continent+ people heart attack.
> Mother Tornado are moon level LS tornadoes.



Still not a counter for BFR and IT which can be executed faster.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 5, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> I'm pretty confident it was mentioned the bones only had to touch you for the effect to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Been awhile since I read toriko. Remind me again what the bolded do?


where and why you think so ?]
it didnt work on susanoo,tho


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 5, 2018)

Kaguya has only one chance, and even if she does BFR them, I dont think she has anywhere they can be sent that we have seen where she wont die instantly anyway. She doesnt have the defense to stop any of their attacks ontop of all of the Kings showing that even if they are missing 75% of their body they can still fight.


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 5, 2018)

I don’t think she can BFR anyone of them except for Bambina based on their size alone


And Bambina is going to punt her across the solar system without much effort


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 5, 2018)

What kind of immortality does Kaguya have anyway?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 5, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Why am I still seeing you retards claim Toriko is only relativistic holy shit



Its ridicilous when fooder-beasts and a weaker version of NEO has solid MTFL-feats


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 5, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> What kind of immortality does Kaguya have anyway?


class 1 longevity
class 3 regeneration
class 4 via godhood/protection of divine object

 that should be ones she has. We know that the fruit gives it considering Momoshiki and Kinshiki was there to acquire it to gain immortality which falls under class 4, Kaguya is more than 1000 years old and hasn't aged since, and as much as people deny it Kaguya has a pretty good regen specially if we scale her to other characters that has regen through chakra.

Mind you she still is going to get curbstomp here.

her opponents can live for the same or more amount of time she can, they can just drop their size on her to prevent her from moving which was literally what they did to beat her in the series via turning her into a core of the moon.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 5, 2018)

I forgot does she needs to teleport with them in order to bfr them?


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 5, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> class 1 longevity
> class 3 regeneration
> class 4 via godhood/protection of divine object
> 
> ...


Yeah so she still gets snorted on and dies then. Yeah she has good regen but i dont think she has regen good enough to survive the shit that the 8 kings can put out


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 5, 2018)

Onewhosbeenaround said:


> I forgot does she needs to teleport with them in order to bfr them?



not really. 

She can port things even if she isn't tagging along. it's just kishi just wouldn't have any way to beat her if he let her do it as openly.


Obito is dying, Kakashi has no more sharingan, Sauce can't still use his eyes to do that shit, Naruto has no ability to do Space time jutsu, and Sakura was a decoration.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 5, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> not really.
> 
> She can port things even if she isn't tagging along. it's just kishi just wouldn't have anyway to beat her if she let her do it as openly.


Ah basically the same bullshit that didn't allow jubito to use his kamui.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 5, 2018)

Onewhosbeenaround said:


> Ah basically the same bullshit that didn't allow jubito to use his kamui.



And madara could a few moment later, yep.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 5, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Still not a counter for BFR and IT which can be executed faster.


?
What does Kaguya do if she is tossed into a Mother Tornado?
It has LS winds spanning thousands of kilometres.

8 kings dont have to be physically present to win.


----------



## Alita (Mar 5, 2018)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Footprint give continent+ people heart attack.
> Mother Tornado are moon level LS tornadoes.



Kaguya's durability is at least small planet+ level while in base. No moon or continent level anything is harming her but I don't feel like arguing over this right now so I will just concede for now.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 5, 2018)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Go swallow a sword


Get dunk'd on lil dude


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 6, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> What kind of immortality does Kaguya have anyway?



Well she can't die, its not just longevity and regeneration, she has true immortality, she can only be sealed.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 6, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> Yeah so she still gets snorted on and dies then. Yeah she has good regen but i dont think she has regen good enough to survive the shit that the 8 kings can put out




Nope, she regenerates, considering the bijuu's were said to respawn somewhere after they are destroyed whom are inferior to the juubi which kaguya is, and the fact that only sealing works on them as well as kaguya + we already have lesser beings that are completely immortal (edo tensei) pretty sure kaguya can respawn like tailed beasts do.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 6, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> I don’t think she can BFR anyone of them except for Bambina based on their size alone
> 
> 
> And Bambina is going to punt her across the solar system without much effort



No she can, hagoromo who gave away naruto and sasuke his most of his chakra was able to summon back team 7 along with all the other bijuu's from kaguya's dimension, even at 100% chakra kaguya is still above hagoromo interms of chakra, so she should be able to also teleport large sized beasts. (the only 8 kings member i dont see her teleporting is likely mother snake) 

And bambina is physically superior but with speed equalised i dont see how he lands as much hits on her with her rinnesharingan precog as well as sensing. And he wont fight effective in say lava or acid dimension cuz he can't fly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Well she can't die, its not just longevity and regeneration, she has true immortality, she can only be sealed.


That's not what this means dude. You are abusing nlf and honestly should look at OBD qualifications for certain things. Old age means nothing in terms of DC. Elves in LOTR can live for a shit ton of years, yet kill them bypassing their DC and they die. They just naturally have a higher limit of dying from natural causes. 

Regen has many stages, all dependent on what type of bodily harm/damage on can take. For example, Ban from NnT has taken an island level character splattering him into blood spots. That doesn't mean Ban can tank an Eight Beast horse breathing through his nostril with planet level energy and completely disintegrating him. 

Kaguya is going to die more times than not here. Her bfr is not something that is instant, and multiple toriko characters have backchannel to counter. All her other hax is mitigated by the fact that characters can casually destroy her with  a single move, and the fact that you had to equalize speed to make this even somewhat a match (which she still loses) should be very telling for you.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Regen has many stages, all dependent on what type of bodily harm/damage on can take. For example, Ban from NnT has taken an island level character splattering him into blood spots. That doesn't mean Ban can tank an Eight Beast horse breathing through his nostril with planet level energy and completely disintegrating him.



tanking and regeneration are two different things.

this two sentences are unrelated.

if there is a blood spot left Ban will revive. doesn't matter if Horse king can turn him into a blood spot every single time he breaths, it doesn't matter if horse king is turned into a multiversal entity, as long as ban has a remaining blood spot left on that ground he would just regenerate.

Assuming you are right on your claim with ban about turning into a splat of blood.

there's a reason Schrodinger Alucard is almost impossible to die against anyone that can't reality warp.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> this two sentence s are unrelated.
> 
> if there is a blood spot left Ban will revive.
> 
> there's a reason Schrodinger Alucard is almost impossible to die against anyone that can't reality warp.


Did you even read my post lmao?
> Island level character hitting island level Ban and making him into blood splatter. = Ban regenerates.
> Planet level character completely disintegrates Ban. Ban doesn't revive.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> > Planet level character completely disintegrates Ban. Ban doesn't revive.



as I said if there is a bloodspot left.

 why would you use disintegration on one kill and leave a blood trail in another in your example. If that was the case your example is already flawed. because what you want to disprove here is regen.

If an island level can completely disintegrate him and leave no blood on any spot then he still wouldn't regen.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> shit is regen works when you get hit way over you Durability level.


No. That only depends on your level of regen. If you have god tier regen and can regen from a concept or some shit (like your alucard example) than yeah that works. That is not the case with lower levels of regen like my example in Ban. Ban was island level, and another island level dude turned him into blood splatter. That is the high end of his regen. Had he been turned into molecules, from what we know he would be fucked. So someone who is say, continent level, can mostly likely just turn him into something more simple than blood and cuck his regen.

Stop acting brand new lmao.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 6, 2018)

DC level is unrelated to regen

It is funny you still can't grasp that and you've been here for a very long time.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> DC level is unrelated to regen
> 
> It is funny you still can't grasp that and you've been here for a very long time.


No it's not. At a certain point DC trumps regen in totality. If your whole body can't take being vaped and you've only regen'd from having your head cut off, that doesn't mean shit. You're taking nuanced cases of regen and trying to apply them to the whole of regen as a concept cause you're a dickhead.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> \If your whole body can't take being vaped and you've only regen'd from having your head cut off, that doesn't mean shit..


obviously if you get vaped you won't get your regens. If you need even a single blood left.

 But that's not the point here. also I love how you think rep still matters all this time that you need to neg me two times in a single thread.

That's literally how much you feel you are failing here, right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> you still can't grasp this shit.


Concession accepted


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Concession accepted



What concession? your debating sense is as bad as dellinger, try getting off of OL from time to time.

that's not how concession work. 

Seriously I'll repeat this again

 Durability is out the window when you get damage.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> What concession you're debating sense is as bad as dellinger, try getting off of OL from time to time.


But you're the one who won't quote my actual arguments and sticks to making one lines ofd of strawman arguments? I don't even frequent the OL lmao and this isn't even an argument. Stay retarded Shade


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> But you're the one who won't quote my actual arguments and sticks to making one lines ofd of strawman arguments? I don't even frequent the OL lmao and this isn't even an argument. Stay retarded Shade



because there's no fucking argument considering you have no clue on what you are even talking about.



If an opponent punch a hole on you that's not a durability feat - > he just punch a hole on you

- That's the time where regeneration work.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> because there's no fucking argument considering you have no clue on what you are even talking about.


Let me explain something to you since you seem to be have a 5th world education. 

When you debate someone, you atually have to respond to specific arguments. 

You can make all the claims you want, but if you don't explicitly respond directly to your opponents points, you are just blowing smoke out of your ass. 

So responding to my multiple arguments with "you're wrong bro, you don't know what you're talking about" means nothing, and your continued persistence with such arguments outlines, to me at least, that you can't. So just take the L and go sleep it off cuh.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 6, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> DC level is unrelated to regen
> 
> It is funny you still can't grasp that and you've been here for a very long time.



Shade summed it up with this, regeneration has absolutely nothing to do with dc, for example, a town level edo tensei character, can be hit by a continent buster, it wont matter because edo tensei can regenerate from nothing.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Let me explain something to you since you seem to be have a 5th world education.



 you think you aren't, you are probably worst off.



> When you debate someone, you atually have to respond to specific arguments.



I do if it isn't as dumb as yours



> You can make all the claims you want, but if you don't explicitly respond directly to your opponents points, you are just blowing smoke out of your ass.



 shit is I just explained to you in an earlier post and you can't grasp it and still continued with concession accepted.



> So responding to my multiple arguments with "you're wrong bro, you don't know what you're talking about" means nothing, and your continued persistence with such arguments outlines, to me at least, that you can't. So just take the L and go sleep it off cuh.



 because there's no point in continuing if you can't even grasp the 3 first post I had, When we started.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Shade summed it up with this, regeneration has absolutely nothing to do with dc, for example, a town level edo tensei character, can be hit by a continent buster, it wont matter because edo tensei can regenerate from nothing.


No. Edo Tensei has it's own level of regen. At top level it can regenerate from being turned to ash. Explain to me what happened when Madara was faced with Onooki's island level Jinton? 

The best shit that Juubi Jin's have regened from his having their torso split in half. That's not even low high tier. At best you can make a case for Kaguya exploding herself, which is still no where being turned into a blood splatter, or vaped, etc. Someone with large AOE destructive capability and DC >>> said character is going to completely annihilate her. It's different if they just say kicked her chest in, but we are talking about something completely different.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> you think you aren't, you are probably worst off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not explaining this again lmao. You clearly don't understand the nuance of my argument and are just being hard headed about it. I've given you multiple examples to which you refuse to comment on and continue to just spout ad hominem, strawmen, and repeating your argument over and over again. I'm not going to lead you to the water so you can drink lmao, I'm fully content with letting an invalid dehydrate.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 6, 2018)

no I completely understand the nuances of your argument.
 the problem is your argument is flawed, I even said it the first time, in one of the post. which triggered you to neg me.



Dr. White said:


> I've given you multiple examples to which you refuse to comment on and continue to just spout ad hominem, strawmen, and repeating your argument over and over again.



Because I already explained shit to you and you can't grasp it.

there's a reason I gave up trying and just skullying after the 3rd time.

 you aren't here to start a debate, you are here to throw your opinion around let them accept it and just neg people if they find flaw in your post.


there's no debate to be had if one side doesn't want to think about shit other people are trying to talk about.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> No. Edo Tensei has it's own level of regen. At top level it can regenerate from being turned to ash. Explain to me what happened when Madara was faced with Onooki's island level Jinton?
> 
> The best shit that Juubi Jin's have regened from his having their torso split in half. That's not even low high tier. At best you can make a case for Kaguya exploding herself, which is still no where being turned into a blood splatter, or vaped, etc. Someone with large AOE destructive capability and DC >>> said character is going to completely annihilate her. It's different if they just say kicked her chest in, but we are talking about something completely different.




What happed when madara was hit with jinton?? He regenerated, how is that helping your case?? madara and hashirama were in the barrier that juubito nuked and that attack was continental + yet they regenerated from it, many chakracters in naruto regenerated from attacks far above their level. 

There are levels to immortality, what will kill one immortal might not be able to kill another immortal with lower stats. For example Momoshiki's immortality seems to only be longetivity, what killed him is not killing the lowest of edo tensei. 

Why do you think only sealing was recommended?? 

And yes kaguya has regeneration on par seeing as we were told the bijuus can not be killed even if they were completely destoyed they'll reform in another place and they were the byproduct of the juubi in otherwords kaguya.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> What happed when madara was hit with jinton?? He regenerated,


No he didn't? He specifically absorbed it lmao? Same thing with FRS.



> madara and hashirama were in the barrier that juubito nuked and that attack was continental + yet they regenerated from it,


Because Edo tensei has a high level of regen and the higher the area of effect the less damge that get's inputed to a human body. Something like Jinton does inherently more damage and is more concentrated. This is why ED from FMA doesn't get full scaling from a town level attack he took.



> many chakracters in naruto regenerated from attacks far above their level.


Like? Edo tensei is one technique. Anyone who is an edo will have said amounts of regen. Just because edo's took continental level of pulverizing damage doesn't mean they can take Frieza's planet buster for instance. The concentration of energy is MUCH higher, and it's nlf to say they can just tank that and come back from it. However a planet level physical brawler knocking an edo's head off is completely different. Toriko fighters are much more akin to the friea category.


> There are levels to immortality, what will kill one immortal might not be able to kill another immortal with lower stats. For example Momoshiki's immortality seems to only be longetivity, what killed him is not killing the lowest of edo tensei.


Yes and Kaguy'as is longevity and < high tier regen. She is not some conceptual immortal or some shit. She is getting cucked by PLanet+ level DC>



> Why do you think only sealing was recommended??


Because Nardo and Sauce were < her in DC and couldn't get past her regen given that fact? You act like Kaguya was town level and Nardo and Sauce were planet level lmao. Maybe then you would have a point. We are talking about planet + people here.



> And yes kaguya has regeneration on par seeing as we were told the bijuus can not be killed even if they were completely destoyed they'll reform in another place and they were the byproduct of the juubi in otherwords kaguya.


Lmao no. They would be reincarnated, AFTER A TON OF TIME and this feat was never even remotely proven. You cannot use this bs excuse to try and use as battle equivalent regen lmao.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> no I completely understand the nuances of your argument.
> the problem is your argument is flawed, I even said it the first time, in one of the post. which triggered you to neg me.


No, you didn't, which is why you have yet to quote my specific argument and debunk it.



> Because I already explained shit to you and you can't grasp it.


So prove it.



> there's a reason I gave up trying and just skullying after the 3rd time.


You didn't respond to my arguments, you just kept repeating yourself, that is Rax level argumentation lmao. Notice how I quote your specific arguments and respond to those points? That is how you argue Shade.



> you aren't here to start a debate, you are here to throw your opinion around let them accept it and just neg people if they find flaw in your post.


I only neg ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ask dellinger. I've debated with plenty of people with differing people. You are in the same category as Alita, omgman, and dellinger lmao. Not great company.



> there's no debate to be had if one side doesn't want to think about shit other people are trying to talk about.


Truly ironic. But keep hiding behind your excessive skullys


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> No, you didn't, which is why you have yet to quote my specific argument and debunk it.



I didn't need to debunk shit, I just called your example flawed and told you why it was. I wasn't even against your post.

 seriously.


You think just because I called your post flawed it means I already need to debunk your whole argument.




Dr. White said:


> So prove it.



The only thing I need to prove is that durability is unrelated to regen which I already did and you can't seem to grasp that point.



Dr. White said:


> You didn't respond to my arguments, you just kept repeating yourself, that is Rax level argumentation lmao. Notice how I quote your specific arguments and respond to those points? That is how you argue Shade.



Because in the first place I wasn't arguing against your point as I said Kaguya is losing here.

 I just called your example flawed.



Dr. White said:


> I only neg ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ask dellinger. I've debated with plenty of people with differing people. You are in the same category as Alita, omgman, and dellinger lmao. Not great company.



 said by the guy who are on the same level as them.


Dr. White said:


> Truly ironic. But keep hiding behind your excessive skullys



Sure sure.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> I didn't need to debunk shit, I just called your example flawed and told you why it was. I wasn't even against your post.
> 
> seriously.
> 
> ...


So still not gonna argue actual points? Stay trashy Shade


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> So still not gonna argue actual points? Stay trashy Shade



Again there is no argument to be had in the first place, you can stay trashy as much as you want.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> No he didn't? He specifically absorbed it lmao? Same thing with FRS.
> 
> 
> Because Edo tensei has a high level of regen and the higher the area of effect the less damge that get's inputed to a human body. Something like Jinton does inherently more damage and is more concentrated. This is why ED from FMA doesn't get full scaling from a town level attack he took.
> ...




Dude madara let himself get hit by jinton in order for the kages to see hashirama's face,  there were two instances one with madara letting himself get hit and the other with madara absorbing it which further proves my point. Juubito already regenerated from has his body being vapourised with jinton, and he was not even immortal. After madara absorbed the shinju tree he claimed to be completely immortal, before then he was able to regenerate his torso being blown out, and thats why hagoromo gave the seals to naruto and sasuke to initially seal madara because he couldn't be killed.

But eventhough momoshiki was immortal they didn't think of sealing him and defeated him without a seal because he could be killed unlike kaguya, kaguya literally can't be killed and it was emphasized that she can't be killed.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> The point was durability and Regen are two different shit.


Proving my point  I never said they were lmao fuck are you arguing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? 







> which you replied with this.... you think anyone will take you seriously with this two post.


Ok I'm gonna say this one more time. THIS IS NOT AN ARGUMENT. You just posting my post and then saying :this is wrong" is no how you fucking debate you ingrate. Wrack that fucking brain of yours and try to understand.






> Which is giving two different points to prove a single point which is bullshit because again they are 2 different points and you are using them as if they are one and the same..


What the fuck does this even mean lmao? Quote my shit and specifically talk on it, this is legitimately fucking nonsense lmao. Are you in the fucking third grade lmao?


> One is using disintegration to deny the other a point of survival.


Dah fuck? We are talking about maximum points of regen and how durability factors in. If your regen level is only having your head chopped then being disintegrated by even attack of the same level means jackshit. Someone who is fucking island level is not tanking an AOE attack from a planet buster with that level of energy concentration unless their regen is on a level of coming back from molecules or atoms lmao. This is the thing you don't understand.


> and another is using something that would help the other to prove a point that your favorite character can survive a hit.


What the fuck are you talking about  Are you talking about Ban lmao? Because if you are you are actually fucking retarded , this whole time I have been talking about *how Ban will get fucking wrecked by someone way outside his durability* level  this is how I know you haven't read my post. I don't fuck with NAruto or Toriko so you must be talking about Ban, which in that case you legitimately have no fucking clue what is going on  oh my god you are so fucking stupid 
Fucking selective Bias.


> that is a flawed example. You got triggered by this, why? do you think you are perfect.


You still have yet to actually quote my arguments and address them directly  you actually don't know how to debate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 6, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Dude madara let himself get hit by jinton in order for the kages to see hashirama's face,


A.) read context. I know you are a madara wanker but he was saving face cause he got hit lmao. 
B.) he still got hit topfucking kek. Unless you think base madara's body was durable enough to resist a jinton beam , he absorbed it, do you know why? Cause he couldn't tank it, even as an edo.


> Juubito already regenerated from has his body being vapourised with jinton, and he was not even immortal.



When?


> After madara absorbed the shinju tree he *claimed* to be completely immortal,


Key word bud. You seem to have a huge problem understanding no limits fallacy when it comes to Nardo 


> before then he was able to regenerate his torso being blown out,


Which is basic ass regeneration tier and took alot out of madara, and was not something he could casually deal with lmao, it was a major threat to him and took time to heal.



> and thats why hagoromo gave the seals to naruto and sasuke to initially seal madara because he couldn't be killed.


oh my fucking god. Not being killed in canon, is completely different than other series with more DC, Hax, or different methods of killing. You really need to lurk more, and stop being so blatantly fucking biased for this trash tier series.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## howdy01 (Mar 6, 2018)

ThiS is NarUtOForuMs sO KaGuyA wiNs aLl mAtchUps. Though in reality kaguya just bfr's herself after seeing bambina's balls.


----------



## Steven (Mar 6, 2018)

Toriko Top Tiers vs Naruto god tier?

Heracles sneeze her out of existence


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 6, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> A.) read context. I know you are a madara wanker but he was saving face cause he got hit lmao.
> B.) he still got hit topfucking kek. Unless you think base madara's body was durable enough to resist a jinton beam , he absorbed it, do you know why? Cause he couldn't tank it, even as an edo.
> 
> 
> ...




Lemme correct myself, juubito hit himself with tsb and vapourised half his body, which he regenerated from

Secondly madara let himself get hit with jinton in order to demoralise the gokage, can't you read dude?? Madara aint saving face in that instance like at all. He literrally let the hashirama part of him get hit intentionally.

There's nothing NLF about immortality, and luckily we've seen multiple immortals in naruto (kakuzu, hidan, oro, edo tensei, momoshiki, kaguya etc) all of which have different types.


We already have the type of immortality were a character can regenerate from nothingness. (Kaguya, shinjuu absorbed madara, Bijuus and edo tensei) which was implied that only sealing can be used to deal with them, none of the others needed to be sealed.


----------



## Keishin (Mar 6, 2018)

So apparently Kaguya can return from nothingness and instead of getting absorbed by more powerful gourmet cells like some toriko immortals she will somehow deal with the 8 kings. RIP Whale King Moon


----------



## Keishin (Mar 6, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Pretty sure Kamui still fucks him up


Why would it?


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 6, 2018)

Keishin said:


> So apparently Kaguya can return from nothingness and instead of getting absorbed by more powerful gourmet cells like some toriko immortals she will somehow deal with the 8 kings. RIP Whale King Moon




Yea midora is one haxxed mofo, unfortunately we're not debating against him but the 8 kings. I've also addressed how she escapes the whale king, kaguya's S/T is her saving grace against the 8 kings.


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 6, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Pretty sure Kamui still fucks him up



Regen/intangibility/dimensional travel. 

So na


----------



## Steven (Mar 6, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Regen/intangibility/dimensional travel.
> 
> So na


Midora have intang?I hope we dont talk about the God-Version


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 6, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Midora have intang?I hope we dont talk about the God-Version



What?

The back channel functions as intangibility. It's invisible and is a separate dimension.


----------



## Unlucky13 (Mar 6, 2018)

I’ve only lightly skimmed the thread but is someone really arguing that Kaguya cannot die, even if distergranted completly (with the comparison of even DBZ planet level attacks not even being able to kill her) and that the only way to stop her is just to seal her? It’s truly been awhile since I’ve seen that wanktastic argument come up.


----------



## Steven (Mar 6, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> What?
> 
> The back channel functions as intangibility. It's invisible and is a separate dimension.


True,i forgot

But the better Question is: Why does this thread have 5 pages?


----------



## Unlucky13 (Mar 6, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> True,i forgot
> 
> But the better Question is: Why does this thread have 5 pages?


What I mentioned above. The old “Kaguya is unkillable” argument.


----------



## Steven (Mar 6, 2018)

Unlucky13 said:


> What I mentioned above. The old “Kaguya is unkillable” argument.


So,NLF abuse

Guess even Goku cant kill Kaguya

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 6, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> True,i forgot
> 
> But the better Question is: Why does this thread have 5 pages?



For the same reason only planet level only relativistic Toriko is being thrown around by people who don't know any better. 

It's salt.


----------



## Steven (Mar 6, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> For the same reason only planet level only relativistic Toriko is being thrown around by people who don't know any better.
> 
> It's salt.


Even with this Downplay,the toriko verse would still be faster and stronger


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 6, 2018)

Like i said Kaguya is gonna get Digested, Snorted, or hit with a Laser, and/or melted by a miniature sun


----------



## Steven (Mar 6, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> Like i said Kaguya is gonna get Digested, Snorted, or hit with a Laser, and/or melted by a miniature sun


"B-But she is immortal and only CT can seal her"


----------



## Steven (Mar 6, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> Kappa


 
Full Power Obelisk oneshots both


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 6, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Full Power Obelisk oneshots both


INFINITE POWAHHHH

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Mar 6, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> INFINITE POWAHHHH


I like Slifer more.A giant red Dragon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 6, 2018)

sadly both anime and manga didn't do much with slifer. Anime's focus more on obelisk, manga was with Ra.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Mar 6, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> sadly both anime and manga didn't do much with slifer. Anime's focus more on obelisk, manga was with Ra.


Yeah,Slifer is underrated

Sadly,his effect is pretty strong but compare to Ra and Obilisk...


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 6, 2018)

In the anime Obelisk was the one that defeated Ra
In the manga Ra go stalemated by Wicked Avatar and Yugi had to evolve obelisk to a higher tear just to crash into the damn thing
In the movie Kaiba asspulled Obelisk back into reality

Obelisk is best Egyptian God without a doubt


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 10, 2018)

Neo can chow through stars but Derous’ laser was too much for it to eat iirc

Pretty sure the Kings are above large planet level anyways


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 10, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> Neo can chow through stars but Derous’ laser was too much for it to eat iirc
> 
> Pretty sure the Kings are above large planet level anyways




They are large planet level, until proven otherwise. The good thing about Toriko is their feats are pretty much clear cut and precise measurements. 

And if i remember correctly the size of the blast was shown from space


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 10, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> They are large planet level, until proven otherwise. The good thing about Toriko is their feats are pretty much clear cut and precise measurements.
> 
> And if i remember correctly the size of the blast was shown from space


There are several feats and statements that support them being higher than that. People just want to stick to calcs and nothing else. They’re the top dogs of Toriko aside from Toriko himself, the Disciples and Neo/Acacia

As for their speed, they’re not just relativistic either. Mother Snake was stated to be FTL, Derous’ laser was FTL. Anything that’s lightspeed and below can’t escape Moon’s black hole. Hell they all should be FTL


----------



## Keishin (Mar 10, 2018)

Lol the 8 kings are obviously FTL. Otherwise Moon would solo the others.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Mar 10, 2018)

how is this exactly a thread?

5 pages  ?


----------



## Steven (Mar 10, 2018)

"Mugen Tsukuyomi"


----------



## shunsui1 (Mar 10, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> how is this exactly a thread?
> 
> 5 pages  ?



Apparently because Kaguya somehow stands a chance in this fight lol


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 10, 2018)

Guinness pisses on her


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 10, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> They are large planet level



Fuck off loser, lmao


----------



## Steven (Mar 10, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Fuck off loser, lmao


They are large star level right?


----------



## RavenSupreme (Mar 10, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Fuck off loser, lmao


they are tho.

surely magnitudes upon magnitudes greater, reaching into star level territory by reasonable scaling

but saying they are large planet level per se is not wrong.

and with him admitting that he basically also agrees that whatever kaguya throws at them, it wouldnt dent them the tiniest bit.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 10, 2018)

There really isn't any real reason why the 8 kings don't get scaled yeah the 3 disciples are indeed stronger, but it ain't like they get steamed rolled by them. Neocaia kill full power Jirou where has some of the eight kings wound up taking hits from him and still surviving not to mention that faced off against a even stronger version and some still survived.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Mar 10, 2018)

Neo aca killing Jirou was a fucking shame. Not only did jirou jobbed his brains out but that entire damage knocking reveal was a major asspull only to somehow deal with a foe who can timestop/millennia knock your ass into oblivion 

Jirou numba wan bitches


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 10, 2018)

Onewhosbeenaround said:


> There really isn't any real reason why the 8 kings don't get scaled yeah the 3 disciples are indeed stronger, but it ain't like they get steamed rolled by them. Neocaia kill full power Jirou where has some of the eight kings wound up taking hits from him and still surviving not to mention that faced off against a even stronger version and some still survived.


Yeah, Jirou in his old/sealed state is weaker than them and he gets the large star scaling


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 11, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> There are several feats and statements that support them being higher than that. People just want to stick to calcs and nothing else. They’re the top dogs of Toriko aside from Toriko himself, the Disciples and Neo/Acacia
> 
> As for their speed, they’re not just relativistic either. Mother Snake was stated to be FTL, Derous’ laser was FTL. Anything that’s lightspeed and below can’t escape Moon’s black hole. Hell they all should be FTL



Nobody said they were relativistic though, so i dont know what that has anything to do with the debate. And with toriko they have their inverse scaling so its not really hard to know what level a character is, we have already seen Derous attack in the manga from outer space, its still large planet unless you can prove otherwise.


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 11, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Nobody said they were relativistic though, so i dont know what that has anything to do with the debate. And with toriko they have their inverse scaling so its not really hard to know what level a character is, we have already seen Derous attack in the manga from outer space, its still large planet unless you can prove otherwise.


Pretty sure a bunch of people in this thread said they were only relativistic

If we’re going off visuals, nothing in Toriko goes past even planet level barring the cosmic EoS shit. Claiming Derous is only planet level because he destroyed a couple planets would be dumb because we know that it was too much for Neo to devour. The same Neo who can eat stars and barfed out fucking galaxies worth of food


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 11, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Fuck off loser, lmao




Prove they aren't or gtfoh

Why are yall even using jirou as an example when neo/acaicia undid his knocking which had nothing to do with his physical power at the moment? So all the damage he ever took and used knocking on was hitting him.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 11, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> Pretty sure a bunch of people in this thread said they were only relativistic
> 
> If we’re going off visuals, nothing in Toriko goes past even planet level barring the cosmic EoS shit. Claiming Derous is only planet level because he destroyed a couple planets would be dumb because we know that it was too much for Neo to devour. The same Neo who can eat stars and barfed out fucking galaxies worth of food




You do know neo/acacia got stronger right? the version of neo/acacia you're talking bout was never shown to consume a star in one go, we dont know how long he took to consume one. 

You can post a scan or a link to prove otherwise though.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 11, 2018)

uchihakil said:


> Prove they aren't or gtfoh
> 
> Why are yall even using jirou as an example when neo/acaicia undid his knocking which had nothing to do with his physical power at the moment? So all the damage he ever took and used knocking on was hitting him.



You can go back through the countless Toriko threads over the last two years where this has been hammered out


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 11, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> They are large star level right?



Solar system level based of teppei 



RavenSupreme said:


> they are tho.
> 
> surely magnitudes upon magnitudes greater, reaching into star level territory by reasonable scaling
> 
> ...



Higher than star level. He is saying that's as far as they go


----------



## Steven (Mar 11, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Solar system level based of teppei


Can you please show me the feat?I do not remember it


----------



## Veggie (Mar 11, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> Pretty sure a bunch of people in this thread said they were only relativistic
> 
> If we’re going off visuals, nothing in Toriko goes past even planet level barring the cosmic EoS shit. Claiming Derous is only planet level because he destroyed a *couple planets* would be dumb because we know that it was too much for Neo to devour. The same Neo who *can eat stars and barfed out fucking galaxies worth of food*


They were asteroids, very far away mind you but asteroids nonetheless. At most they were as big as moons. 8Kings are large planet level because they scale of someone else who is. Can't remember who, and they are around Jirou level.

He can eat stars in an unspecified amount of time, could take him millions or billions of years. Meaning he doesn't get Star level stats, and all that stuff he threw up was just stored food over the course of billions of years. It's not something he can do at will, more like a balloon that gets over filled with air and bursts. That doesn't make him Galaxy level at all.

Edit: wait, I need to check those chapters again because I can't remember with 100% memory how Neo threw up all that food.


Gourmet Gods are multi Solar System and the Mammoths and similar space beasts like the Tapian are Star level. Anyone like Neocia, Toriko and his demons and below are all Large Planet level+++++. No one had feats at star level. And NO, Don Slime's Super Nova attack was not star level either. That attack was only going to level or destroy the planet. Think of it as Cell being so much more ridiculously powerful than Frieza and still only being star level, not SS. Even if it's not crazy to think so.


----------



## Veggie (Mar 11, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Can you please show me the feat?I do not remember it


Teppei stopped a CHAIN reaction preventing the planet from exploding and allegedly going "Super Nova". That's not putting him at Star level at all. Unless the rule for star level had changed, mind you that could be the case and I'm not aware because I'm not around here often.


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 11, 2018)

Large star level has been accepted now. People need to stop fighting against it jfc


----------



## Veggie (Mar 11, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> Large star level has been accepted now. People need to stop fighting against it jfc


For the mammoths and beyond? Yeah.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 11, 2018)

I mean isnt Guinness just gonna sniff her soul outta her body


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 11, 2018)

Remember when

Everyone was lying about don slime and tried to say that not only was he a liar, he also had no idea about anything that existed within the universe he was king of?



			
				me said:
			
		

> ht tp://mangaleader.com/mangas/toriko/359/4.jpg?v=f
> 
> 
> "I was the king who reigned over the entire universe"
> ...



Yeah slime can affect even the smallest planets with his influence but he had no idea about neo being a danger and was just lying despite an entire universe vanishing and somehow missed the galaxy spanning Congo line of elephants larger than the sun trust me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Keishin (Mar 11, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Remember when
> 
> Everyone was lying about don slime and tried to say that not only was he a liar, he also had no idea about anything that existed within the universe he was king of?
> 
> ...


makes sense.


----------



## Veggie (Mar 11, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> I mean isnt Guinness just gonna sniff her soul outta her body


Yes, Kaguya stands no chance.

Just read those chapters again.

@Kaaant
The planet being about to explode is due to the damage and "being prepared" pretty much a chain reaction. But even if I'm wrong on a technicality it's still just teppei stopping an explosion, on a planet level scale mind you. He didn't contain the explosion, he stopped it from happening. Cool feat, but doesn't put him at Star level.

Cookware that was broken by a large planet level man was no Star level material to begin with 

Kaant you hurl insults when someone disagrees with you, and wank Toriko too much therefore I'm putting you on Ignore... I hope you're a younglin or a teen and not a grown man being unreasonably "passionate" about a manga that ended up as terrible as Toriko did. I am past the phase where I'd take this level of bait and endulge you or others in it.


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 11, 2018)

@Blade look at this thread


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Veggie said:


> *manga that ended up as terrible as Toriko*


 
I loved that ending, dont dis muh manga's

But yeah Kaguya gets babyshook into oblivion and beyond


----------



## Veggie (Mar 11, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> I loved that ending, dont dis muh manga's
> 
> But yeah Kaguya gets babyshook into oblivion and beyond


Ok the last chapter was good. I meant the final fight with Acacia. It was terrible dude. Just poking the guy 

Toriko was my favorite running shounen manga at the time btw, it only got bad after the another/blue grill arc. Some say even before that but I'd say up to the Pair arc it was really solid. Wish the author wasn't rushed or got bored with it. Whatever happened.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 11, 2018)

Veggie said:


> me say even before that



As early as the events after the gourmet festival.

 or it was just me, that's where I felt that the series was going downhill. I was also an avid reader before that.


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 11, 2018)

Yes I am so passionate about Toriko that's why it's always me that makes these threads. It's not like I've said Toriko threads are the worst numerous times or anything. 

literally the text I posted only states it's a single explosion. Are you simply a retard who can't read or are you going to show me where it's stated to be a chain reaction. 

A planet level explosion. is that why in that scan I posted (which I seem to be the only person who does this on Toriko based threads) slime states it'd be larger than a Star going supernova. 


Blatantly lies in every Toriko thread, yet is honestly puzzled when I insult him because I've had enough of his shit.


----------



## Veggie (Mar 11, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> As early as the events after the gourmet festival.
> 
> or it was just me, that's where I felt that the series was going downhill. I was also an avid reader before that.


I can understand that feeling. The best aspect of the manga which was the world building was thrown to the back burner and started to get rushed. I still think up to the Pair arc the manga was solid. But not as good as pre skip


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 12, 2018)

Veggie said:


> I can understand that feeling. The best aspect of the manga which was the world building was thrown to the back burner and started to get rushed. I still think up to the Pair arc the manga was solid. But not as good as pre skip


I still blame Toei's butchered handling of the anime. When that bombed Shima and especially wsj probably thought it needed to end soon.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 12, 2018)

Veggie said:


> Ok the last chapter was good. I meant the final fight with Acacia. It was terrible dude. Just poking the guy
> 
> Toriko was my favorite running shounen manga at the time btw, it only got bad after the another/blue grill arc. Some say even before that but I'd say up to the Pair arc it was really solid. Wish the author wasn't rushed or got bored with it. Whatever happened.


I think they said it was getting canceled so author just went balls to the walls with it. Yeah i agree White Demon vs NeoAcacia could have been amazing and we probably would have gotten an even stronger level for toriko characters but it is what it is


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 12, 2018)

Veggie said:


> I can understand that feeling. The best aspect of the manga which was the world building was thrown to the back burner and started to get rushed. I still think up to the Pair arc the manga was solid. But not as good as pre skip



Also MB and Kaaant turn me off from the series permanently.
  Seriously if it wasn't for this two, I'd probably try and read it again.


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 12, 2018)

No one cares


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 12, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> No one cares



and yet you replied.


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 12, 2018)

Stop talking about me and acting like I or anyone else would give a shit if you stopped breathing and maybe I won't.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 12, 2018)

I said a simple sentence and you are antagonizing it.


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 12, 2018)

About me

Crying because I consistently shit on you whenever you try to lie about Toriko


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 12, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> About me
> 
> Crying because I consistently shit on you whenever you try to lie about Toriko


who shits on who again.

Oh wait,

 I literally wreck you in every thread.

Seriously I literally lost interest on you and Toriko so stop getting antagonized by my post every single time and you won't even get into my radar.

I didn't even care about this thread at all when I posted, only posted here for the small talk that was happening in the last pages.


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 12, 2018)

Remember when you tried saying star level neo was setting breaking, or that don slime was a liar

That was funny.

Or how you're such a coward you would edit your posts after people had already responded to you


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 12, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> I mean isnt Guinness just gonna sniff her soul outta her body



She should have control over her soul thanks to human path, so i doubt that will work considering toriko could sniff his soul back to his body kaguya can pretty much utilize the human path to prevent her soul from escaping.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 12, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Remember when you tried saying star level neo was setting breaking, or that don slime was a liar
> 
> That was funny.
> 
> Or how you're such a coward you would edit your posts after people had already responded to you



that was funny because that never happened.



I said that Don's slime star is not star level it is fucking size of a fist.-> shit is different from what you are claiming.

Also I never mention any setting breaking.

 I love how much you try to lie and put words in my mouth, then call me a liar for it.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 12, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Or how you're such a coward you would edit your posts after people had already responded to you



 no, this is just a habit of mine which I do in every single thread.

I have a tendency to skip over what I want to type or just tend to forget shit I want to type and then click post.

Seriously go out of Toriko thread and you'll see that this is the norm for me..

I'll tell you I did 3 edits just for this post because I also tend to forget to use punctuation marks.


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 12, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> that was funny because that never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbf it might as well be star level through powerscaling


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 12, 2018)

All it is is a super dense tiny star. Slime even compares it to the countless stars neo ate


----------



## Steven (Mar 12, 2018)

Back to topic

Heracles farts and Kaguya is going


----------



## Veggie (Mar 12, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> Tbf it might as well be star level through powerscaling


Who is he scaling to?


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 12, 2018)

As if this were some big mystery

Fuck off



shade0180 said:


> I literally wreck you in every thread.



Shade a snivelling little coward yet again by editing his post after I respond to him so it looks like he's won something fucking lmao


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 12, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Back to topic
> 
> Heracles farts and Kaguya is going


Basically. hell remember when Toriko's demon almost got kicked into space?

Also Kaguya isnt surviving the sun


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 12, 2018)

Brent Welder

Brent Welder

Remember that time another was going to destroy the realm of souls?

Remember how the realm of souls has countless planets, stars and galaxies in it?

Brent Welder





My favourite part is the bit where everyone is shitting themselves and who do they look to? Only Don Slime.

Large planet level my ass


----------



## Steven (Mar 12, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> Basically. hell remember when Toriko's demon almost got kicked into space?
> 
> Also Kaguya isnt surviving the sun


But she survives Amaterasu


----------

